# Jaguar Kidded! Day 146! *pics added!*



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Jaguar is a young FF and hoping for twins ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Jaguar Kidding Soon! Day 142 today*

pretty doe............ :greengrin:


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Jaguar Kidding Soon! Day 142 today*

I love, LOVE her coloring.. What a pretty doe!!

Jennah


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Jaguar Kidding Soon! Day 142 today*

Thanks!  
She is heavily linebred on Luck of the Draw, so we are hoping for good things here! :greengrin:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Jaguar Kidding Soon! Day 142 today*

I also ADORE her coloring! Hope the kidding goes well!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Jaguar Kidding Soon! Day 142 today*

What a pretty young lady! Very unique color and markings.....I hope she gives you :girl: :girl:


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Jaguar Kidding Soon! Day 142 today*

She is very pretty! Keep us updated :dance:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Jaguar Kidding Soon! Day 146 today!*

Well Jaguar is getting closer!
Her udder filled considerably over night last night- ligs very there but a little lower and softer. Did not clean up her grain this morning and was pretty much laying around staring me down and talking to me this am.
Maybe tomorrow?

We are also pretty excited about her- we clipped her up, and her breeder was out to the farm over the weekend and was very pleased with how she had grown up and loved her overall conformation, general apperance and how her udder was coming in.  
I will snap some pictures tonight.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Jaguar Kidding Soon! Day 146 today!*

Good Luck. Babies soon.


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Jaguar Kidding Soon! Day 146 today!*

I love her coloring!!!  Looks like twins!! Hoping for :girl: :girl: :greengrin:


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Jaguar Kidding Soon! Day 146 today!*

You must be so excited!!!! I hope she has an easy birth!

Jennah


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Jaguar Kidding Soon! Day 146 today!*

Jaguar kidded a single doeling around 6:30 tonight!

BUCKSKIN!!!! :hair:

She did it all on her own, she isnt the best about letting her nurse, but she loves her to bits and is always licking her and talking to her, so they will figure it out. I held her a few times to let her nurse and that was okay, and then I caught her nursing a little bit on her own before we left, so hopefully they figure it out soon!

Im going to rename our herd to Proctor Hill Buckskins......we've retained only 4 doe kids this year so far and all are buckskin (at least two of them have moonspots though!)

Pics soon....


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Jaguar Kidded! Day 146!*

Meet Proctor Hill Farm SG Ferrari:


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

She is totally precious!!!!! I am a sucker for buckskins, they are soo cute! But I can feel your pain
:stars: CONGRATS on the baby GIRL!!!

Jennah


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Thank you 

But you know- I think she could end up looking sort of like her momma- look at Jaguar as a doeling: http://www.proctorhill.com/jaguarpage.htm

Either way- Im happy its a healthy girl 

This is a Galahad daughter too Jennah :thumb:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Congrats on the healthy doeling!!!! :stars: I just love her coloring!!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

:stars: She is beautiful! Congrats!

I just love buckskins, wish I had your problem, LOL!


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

[quote="This is a Galahad daughter too Jennah :thumb:[/quote]

Yes I know.. and I think she looks quite stunning... I can hardly wait until next breeding season :wink:

Jennah


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the :girl: :stars: :stars: But between you and Brandi - no one else in the US should have any buckskins. You are kidding nothing but - and she is purchasing nothing but :slapfloor:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful lil' girl! Congratulations.....and I think you are right, seeing Jags baby pics makes me think that this baby will grow to look alot like her momma!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats...........so beautiful...........  :greengrin:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Congrats!!! :girl: :stars: :stars: 

Is she a keeper even though she is a buckskin??


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

haha- yes she is a keeper even though she is a buckskin. :wink: :GAAH:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

At least she's a she and not a he! What with the buck year you've had!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> At least she's a she and not a he! What with the buck year you've had!


 :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

You know- we actually evened out- Jaguar put us up to 18 does (we had 22 bucks), so its actually not techincally a buck year I guess! :clap: 
We just had a good buck run there in the middle!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

not bad numbers there......pretty close to 50/50..... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

It's just a *buck*skin year! :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

RunAround said:


> It's just a *buck*skin year! :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


:lol: :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

RunAround said:


> It's just a *buck*skin year! :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


 :greengrin: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------

